# is...she...?



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

Buttercup has been acting quite strange the last two days.
She mobs the food dish and eats CONSTANTLY. It's not like her environment isn't engaging. I've set up some cardboard tubes in her and Peanut's tank and buried them partially beneath the bedding, hung a hammock I crocheted for them, have thrown in some yarn for nests and they have a nice 8" wheel to run on. I've noticed that over the last few days she's taking on a rather round appearance. So much so that my husband even noticed it this evening, and when she stretches out in my hand you can see a slight bulge on her sides. When she stands up on her hind legs and stretches you can see her mid section poking outwards (think human pregnant belly.)

Now I've just caught her hiding Peanut beneath her (as if peanut was trying to nurse?) And she's going nuts stuffing her house with yarn, a small crocheted square (again for their beds. She moved it from a tube to her house.) toilet paper and food.

If she is just getting fat, is possible to tell in just a few days like this?
This may sound outlandish, but she and I have REALLY bonded. She bruxes and purrs when I hold her, tries to climb the tank walls to get out whhen she sees me next to it and is content to spend the day in my hand (if I were to let her.) I'm due to have a baby in a month. Could she be picking up on that even?
Or is it possible that the "female only" pet shop sold me a pregnant mouse?

...Or maybe I'm being silly and reading too much into it. The sudden change is just weird to me.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Have you double checked the sexes of both girls? Are you sure they are girls? 100% sure?

Also, how long have you had them? If its been more than 3 weeks and she hasn't given birth yet she wasn't pregnant when you got her.

If they are both girls and you've had them long enough is it possible any wild male house mice could have had contact with her and possibly gotten her pregnant?

If she isn't pregnant it she could be gaining weight from eating food that's too fattening. What type of foods does she get? Brand?

If she isn't pregnant and it's not her diet I would guess internal parasites or a tumor sadly.


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

They are both definitely female.
Peanut was the only female out of the litter and I sexed Buttercup before leaving the shop. They told me it was a female only store, but I've heard of mistakes happening.

They eat Carnival brand food for mice band and get carrots, cucumber, seeds and mountain bread (it's bread mixed with a variety of seeds like flax and millet) as a treat. On a rare occasion (like once in the last week, and the last time peanut had it was 3 weeks ago) I'll give them each a piece of cat kibble or a cracker. I've only had Buttercup for a week and a half I think?

I haven't seen any house mice, but that doesn't mean they aren't here at all. We live in an old, wood-based apartment building right next to a large field in a pretty old neighborhood. I would be an idiot to even entertain the thought that they aren't here, haha.

Seeing as I've had her for a week (and a couple days. I think. I'm not 100% on exactly how long. I've had a hard week...) should I wait another week or two?

...as I type this she's stuffing MORE toilet paper in the house. how do they manage to fit 10lbs of sugar in a 1lb bag? Haha


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay we'll she could definitely be pregnant as I don't see any immediate red flags in your information.

Mice give birth about 20 days after conception. They only really show signs of pregnancy in the last week. If she's showing signs and she really is pregnant, prepare for babies. Mark your calendar and if she doesn't give birth in 21-23 days she likely isn't pregnant.

Though I do want to point out that making nests isn't a sign of pregnancy. All mice make nests, large or small, and can change and rearrange them often.

If she is pregnant I would advise separation from your other female into her own tank to give birth. Some breeders leave females with companions or nanny mice but my opinion is they should be left alone with their babies. If you have other questions about babies and how to prepare for them I would ask more. I've never had a litter born here. I just read a lot to prepare for my own breeding.

If she's not pregnant I would look in more detail the signs of internal parasites or tumors as I don't really know a lot about those illnesses but it would be my next guess if she's not pregnant.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Post a photo? =)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

also what colour is she some varites are prone to obesity. but being from a pet shop and you only having her a week I'd say pregnancy is likely.

I prefer my does to birth in pairs, I prefer if both are pregnant but if one doesn't get pregnant I still leave them tougher, the only problem I've had is with first time mum's as you won't know if they will be pinky munchers. so if you leave them tougher and one or both are munchers they will eat the litter. Luckily I rarely get it anymore in my lines.

but really it comes down to personal preference as it has its pros and cons.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I personally leave my pregnant/nursing doe in with her cage mates. I've never had a problem with girls being pinkie munchers, and I think mom would get lonely taking care of the babies herself. Eventually you learn which of your mice munch pinkies and which don't.


----------

